# NCE power cab Ordered!



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I placed my order for an NCE Power Cab today. I got it for $149.99 plus $7 for shipping from Modeltrainstuff.com. Not bad. Can't wait to hook it up on my test track. Thanks for this forum in my decision on this unit.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Staring out the window helps the postman come faster! 

(Congrats, and enjoy!!!)

TJ


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Staring out the window helps the postman come faster!
> 
> TJ


Except when you're a kid at Christmastime!


----------



## Batfink (Mar 25, 2010)

Hope you enjoy it, it has made a huge difference in running my small layout.

Peter


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll be real interested in your experience with the NCE. That's the route I'm considering.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Well made my mind up too*

Well it just happens I was looking for a DCC system at the same time so I ordered one myself along with a GP40 engine and a few cars to keep going on the first layout. 
Was tossing it around between a couple but this made my mind up pretty easy, and the price was right too.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yahoo! groups has an NCE/DCC message board. Joining is easy and free:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NCE-DCC/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I find Yahoo groups very kludgy and lame, but then that's just me. It's not the people, it's the awful software that Yahoo foists upon the users.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

why would you need Yahoo when you have a great DCC forum section on this site?
NCE seems like the best option out of them all as far as compatability with decoders and overall features and control. I would say ESU is the best option because of the standard wireless system as it comes and completely hook upable to the PC without any add ons and the controller layout is superb. The problem is there stop system. when stop is pressed it cuts all power to the track. This will not work with Tsunami decoders for startup and shutdown sequences as it requires a two stop system unlike a QSI decoder which is a function button start and stop. I wish QSI would offer aftermarket decoders to install into HO engines or ESU adopted the two button stop or Soundtraxx adapts to a function start stop system. There is no perfect solution as of right now.


Decided I would show you what ESU has to offer.
http://www.esu.eu/en/products/digitale-steuerung/ecos-50200-dcc-system/


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

TJ,
Staring out the window has not helped (yet). Tracking info projects 2 more days till delivery......aarrgh. I also ordered a Digitrax HO SDH164D DCC/Sound decoder for my Bachmann Plus GS4 4-8-4 SP Daylight. If I successfully get that installed I will have DCC/sound in most of my fleet. I am looking forward to getting started on my first DCC/Sound conversion. I just hope I don't mess it up. But I really want to run my 2 MTH SP Daylight passenger cars.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Artieiii said:


> ... 2 more days till delivery......aarrgh.




Bummer ...


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

*NCE Power Cab has arrived*

An early xmas present came in the mail today. My NCE Power Cab and a Digitrax SDH164D wired decoder with Sound. Can't wait to get home from work to check it out! Now I can finally see what my 2 Lionel HO Veranda's and the rest of my fleet can do with DCC.
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Power Cab is up and running on my 4x8 test track. It only took a few minutes to set it up. Did a test run with 2 engines all is good 
-Art


----------



## Batfink (Mar 25, 2010)

Good to hear, have you tried out the momentum function, makes it so easy, I ussually set mine around 4 or 5.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Batfink said:


> Good to hear, have you tried out the momentum function, makes it so easy, I ussually set mine around 4 or 5.


No I did not try the momentum button. I will give it a try. So far, I am very happy with my purchase. I still have to figure out how to use the accessory buttons for the various effects the engine are capable of. Obviously the horn and bell buttons are self explanatory. I have been busy with work and not able to spent much time with the trains.
-Art


----------

